# Nice Watch Pic



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is a nice early (1960) Omega Geneve with the nice swirly font that I managed to bag off eBay. It has the Cal 600 hand winding movement and all looks good so far. I like it. Here are some pics.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

nice, love that IWC type font-classy.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Lovely, a touch of class in an already classy dial.


----------



## gaz1957 (Aug 2, 2012)

GREAT


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

nice

more pics. very classy watch


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

nice piece


----------

